# Best International School in Hong Kong



## japanwala

I have two kids ( age 11 and 8 ) and looking for school for them... Canadian Schools , American School and Hongkong International School... Can someone please share their experiences with them ?

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson

American International and Australian International Schools are both located in Kowloon Tong. That area also has many huge houses with a yard.


----------



## hkexpat

Don't forget the French International school, heard good reviews

HKIS is on HK island near Stanley.


----------



## mamamaven

I'd suggest that you figure out:
1) Your preferred curriculum
2) Your preferred location
and plan a strategy for applications. 
To be frank, it's a rare luxury that you will have a choice - the schools choose your kids, rather than the other way around.
If your company is asking you to move, ensure that they are giving you the proper level of support to find places for your kids.
American Int'l School doesn't have a great reputation. HKIS and CDNIS both do. Look at CAIS and Delia School of Canda too for a Canadian curriculum.
Hope this helps - just being realistic (it's what I do).


----------



## JWilliamson

*Reputation*



mamamaven said:


> I'd suggest that you figure out:
> 1) Your preferred curriculum
> 2) Your preferred location
> and plan a strategy for applications.
> To be frank, it's a rare luxury that you will have a choice - the schools choose your kids, rather than the other way around.
> If your company is asking you to move, ensure that they are giving you the proper level of support to find places for your kids.
> American Int'l School doesn't have a great reputation. HKIS and CDNIS both do. Look at CAIS and Delia School of Canda too for a Canadian curriculum.
> Hope this helps - just being realistic (it's what I do).


What kind of reputation are you implying? Compared to which schools?


----------

